# Battleship picture



## Digswithstick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi  all                Soninlaw whoa son-in-law found this in dump ditch wanted me to post pic thanks for lookin ....


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 27, 2008)

Those Olympia Class Ships got a lot of play after the Maine.  I want my candy in a glass ship. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KecIdlEAKhU&feature=realated


----------



## spyder (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice ship, I have a jeep


----------



## spyder (Mar 27, 2008)

pic didn't load...........here it is


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice candy containers Folks, found one of a tank a while back. Regretfully it was damaged quite badly. I wish it would have been undamaged. I was a Tank Commander while serving in the Armed Forces, it would have made a great asset pertaining to memories.


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 27, 2008)

I have just the bottom to one of those ships, in milk glass.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 27, 2008)

Spyder        nice willys here is a train corker perfume i think it stands up well  with cork up .


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 27, 2008)

HI     Lobeycat     WOW  cobalt is my fav.  what is  round thing , ornament , target ball ,something else???  thanks


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 28, 2008)

hey   thanks  Lobeycat what  would this one be ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 28, 2008)

top pic


----------



## LC (Mar 28, 2008)

0


----------



## LC (Mar 28, 2008)

I am surprised you have not made a trip to your shop and made a stand for the globe Richard ! Nice piece, the first globe I have seen being a candy comtainer.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 28, 2008)

HI     all    thanks again Lobeycat , yes globe is just a shade bigger than tennis ball .What would your stand be made of metal ? what would it look like? Sorry to be so pesky my  knowledge thirst is out of hand ! Here are a few more ,the big one has world map embossed on it , 4&7/8" tall ,bottom says //PATENT APPLIED FOR//  upside down triangle with T  in it //2 // 260 W//  could it be light globe? other pcs. are shade smaller than tennis ball ?  thanks for lookin and any info!!


----------

